# Severe Inflammatory Bowel Disease HELP



## MooseMom (Dec 13, 2017)

My Vizsla, Moose, is three years old and was diagnosed with Lymphocytic-plasmacytic and Eosinophilic IBD of the stomach, small intestine and large intenstine about six weeks ago. To make a very long, frustrating and complicated story short, Moose has been prescribed many different types of antibiotics, anti-inflammatory meds, immunosuppressants and steroids, none of which have resulted in a lasting improvement in his condition. Most recently Moose was prescribed Imuran and 20mg of Prednisone (2x day) and was improving for the first time until he suddenly had an adverse reaction to one of the meds. This resulted in rapid and extreme weight loss (on top of the weight he had already lost), elevated liver enzymes/mottled liver, labored breathing, etc. The doctors believe the Imuran was most likely the cause of this bad reaction so he has remained on a lower dost of the Predinose and began a med called, Cyclosporine. 

Moose has now been on the Cyclosporine and Prednisone for one week and his conditioned has worsened. He loosing large amounts of blood, has severe Proctitis, slowly losing more weight (lost 27 lbs total so far), wearing a diaper at all times (cannot hold any poop) and extremely weak/lethargic. On December 14th we began Prednisone injections instead of pills to rule out the chance that he is not absorbing the oral meds due to the poor condition of his intestines. We are working with Internal Medicine Specialists in the Tampa area but the next step is to get a different opinion at University of FL Vet School.

NOTE-He is eating well (probably due to steroids) and is currently on Royal Canin Selected Protein diet. I contacted Moose's breeder and he assured me that none of his puppies have reported having IBD. 

I am extremely worried for Moose's life since he is not responding to any of the meds. Any advice anyone can provide to help my little guy is very much appreciated.


----------



## HeidiMS/AL (Aug 2, 2017)

Six weeks and not getting better -I'd be going to UF vet school.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Heidi said:


> Six weeks and not getting better -I'd be going to UF vet school.


Yes, right away! Not just another opinion, but one from a specialist.

I feel so bad for you and Moose - please keep us informed.


----------



## Harv (Dec 14, 2017)

So sorry to hear about Moose .. I think you are in the US and it is currently 20.10 here in the UK ... but there is an extremely knowledgeable lady in the UK (she is in Scotland) that has done a lot of research re Polymyosititis in Vizslas .. it would be worth you contacting her for guidance and help - +44 1576 202258 if find her on Facebook ... hope you get some good guidance.

Whoops just seen did not put her name in ... it is Di Addicott


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry, and hope you find the right answers to help Moose.
I do know of another dog with IBD, and they have had good luck with a specialist. 
They are not on the forum. If you private message me your email address, I will forward your information to her.


----------



## MooseMom (Dec 13, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Hope you get the answers you need for your Moose.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

MooseMom said:


> Thank you!


 @MooseMom
You should have a email from her.


----------



## MooseMom (Dec 13, 2017)

@texasred
Yes she did, I just responded to her email. Thank you so much!


----------



## cosmoKenney (Dec 8, 2017)

Oi. You have to be careful with vets these days. The big corporate vets (Banfield) DO NOT have your dogs best interest in mind when treating them. They have their cash register in mind and that's it. They will do anything they can do prolong and prescribe more and more expensive stuff. If this is not a vet you've been with for a while, I'd dump them and go else where. The new vet will get the treatment file from the old vet and go from there.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Her dog is being treated by a specialist, not a petstore vet.


----------



## AllerthorpeTess (Nov 27, 2017)

My dog also has IBD, it took over £4,000 and months of ill health for us to get her on a vet diet...I won't bore with details, but I really hope you find a solution quicker than we did. Probably like others have said GET A GOOD VET!! Tess was seen as a cash cow for the most part but it took a chance encounter with a really good vet to get her stable and happy as she is now, it's been a year of real emotional heartache.

I believe this can be treated quickly she was on all the same meds, please take care and there will be light at the end of the tunnel!
xx


----------



## shadowpup (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi i have just read your post re lady whom had good luck with a specialist in IBD in vizslas ...
My 10 month pup has just been diagnosed with this after a biopsy resulting in a blood transfusion too.

he has also dropped 6 kilo in a very short space of time ...now won't eat anything so is back in hospital ....
any help or numbers would be extremely appreciatated...many thanks .


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

@shadowpup
I sent you a private message


----------

